# Here is a couple of last years creations!



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

_*Here is a couple of last years creations!*_










*PumpkinHead - Inspired by Pumpkinrot's design... if you haven't check 'em out go and look... under ScareCrows*.










*And my version of a Ground Breaker*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty good, love the second pic.


Nice!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like 2nd pic


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

love em both!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I also love em both. The pumkin is very cool, its really creepy, and nice ground breaker! You definatly have a talent!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love the smirk on the pumpkin. Nice job.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really nice


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

I have one of those battery powered pumpkin lights that I put in the big pumpkin guy so it looks like a candle... unfortunately he wasn't overly water-proof and we had a crazy amount of rain last year so only the head survived 

:voorhees:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice on both of them,


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great job on both!


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Great work!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Great work on both of them!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Those are both very nice...
I hope you redo the punkin guy he's cool


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you, thank you... You are all so kind!


----------

